# Easter In Cyprus



## Rusty1cub (May 29, 2011)

We are an American couple planning on arriving in Malta in advance of Greek Orthodox Easter in 2012. We would like to domicile in a viilage or town to experience the pagentry and customs of the Greek Orthodox Easter. I have identified several possibilities and would like feedback or suggestions: Kalavasos, Tochni. Psematismenos, Pano Lefkara, Lofou, Kathikas, Kalopanayiotis, Kakopetria, and/or Galata. Any help, suggestions or guidance from those of you who live there would be most helpful.

Thanks so much,

Rusty1cub


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Rusty1cub said:


> We are an American couple planning on arriving in Malta in advance of Greek Orthodox Easter in 2012. We would like to domicile in a viilage or town to experience the pagentry and customs of the Greek Orthodox Easter. I have identified several possibilities and would like feedback or suggestions: Kalavasos, Tochni. Psematismenos, Pano Lefkara, Lofou, Kathikas, Kalopanayiotis, Kakopetria, and/or Galata. Any help, suggestions or guidance from those of you who live there would be most helpful.
> 
> Thanks so much,
> 
> Rusty1cub


Hi welcome to the forum.
I assume that you mean Cyprus not Malta?

There are many many villages such as the ones you have mentioned and they will all have village celebrations at Easter. Our village of Konia which is just outside Paphos has 4 days of events over the Easter period and everyone joins in.
I am sure that whichever village you chose you would have the Easter celebrations.

Veronica


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Rusty1cub said:


> We are an American couple planning on arriving in Malta in advance of Greek Orthodox Easter in 2012. We would like to domicile in a viilage or town to experience the pagentry and customs of the Greek Orthodox Easter. I have identified several possibilities and would like feedback or suggestions: Kalavasos, Tochni. Psematismenos, Pano Lefkara, Lofou, Kathikas, Kalopanayiotis, Kakopetria, and/or Galata. Any help, suggestions or guidance from those of you who live there would be most helpful.
> 
> Thanks so much,
> 
> Rusty1cub


I was a bit confused by your reference to Malta - which is neither Greek, nor orthodox - but the villages you mention are Cypriot - perhaps you are planning on travelling from Malta to Cyprus? The best traditional Greek Easters are to be found in places like Corfu in Greece - Cypriot Easters are intensely religious and largely family and community affairs dominated by Church festivals and huge family feasts when the fast is broken. There are far fewer tourist oriented celebrations in Cyprus. Most communities organise huge bonfires that are lit next to the churches and are plagued by boys (and their fathers) letting off largely illegal fireworks which can be rather loud. There are some community feasts and some organised by hotels, but most easters are celebrated privately (just as Christmas is in the west) as the biggest holy day when many shops and facilities are closed.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Rusty1cub said:


> We are an American couple planning on arriving in Malta in advance of Greek Orthodox Easter in 2012. We would like to domicile in a viilage or town to experience the pagentry and customs of the Greek Orthodox Easter. I have identified several possibilities and would like feedback or suggestions: Kalavasos, Tochni. Psematismenos, Pano Lefkara, Lofou, Kathikas, Kalopanayiotis, Kakopetria, and/or Galata. Any help, suggestions or guidance from those of you who live there would be most helpful.
> 
> Thanks so much,
> 
> Rusty1cub


I am most familiar with the Paphos area and we love Kathikas. My in-laws have a fantastically remodelled and modernized stone home there walking distance to the village centre and relatives who visit stay there and they all absolutley love it. Most are also visiting from the US too. If you go to the church in the village you will no doubt see my father-in-law there singing! There are some great tavernas, little shops and it is very picturesque. I can't give much advice on the other villages mentioned I'm afraid as I only passed through some of them.


----------

